
Chris Lattner compares Swift dynamic/static features to other languages - janvdberg
https://lists.swift.org/pipermail/swift-evolution/Week-of-Mon-20151207/001948.html
======
hyperpape
I think the title is potentially misleading. This is really about a limited
comparison: how dynamic/static dispatch play out in major languages. It is a
comparison, but if you want the seeds of a flamewar, this isn't it (and that's
good!).

~~~
janvdberg
Not intending a flamewar, so I changed the title!

